# ALDI PC Linux und Windows



## Marius Heil (31. Juli 2005)

Hi,
ich hab beschlossen, meinen PC mal wieder zu formatieren und alles neu zu machen, da so langsam alles abstürzt, die Bootzeit ist auch Horror.
Diesmal dachte ich mir, ich installier mir Linux gleich dazu, ich hab nen ALDI PC mit einer 120 GB Platte und einer 40er. Die Recovery CD gibt das schon alles so vor, dass ich diese Platte grad für die Originalinstallation von Windows verwenden werde. Ich hab allerdings noch eine 40 GB SCSI drinhängen, da werd ich dann Linux draufmachen.
Mit Linux kenn ich mich net aus, ich mach auf jeden Fall Debian drauf und soweit ich weiß sollte ich dafür 3 Partitionen ahben, oder?
root swap und nochwas, hab ich zumindest mal wo gelesen, dann hätte ich also 6 Partitionen im Endeffekt, da die Recovery CD schon 3 anlegt, auf der normalen HD.
Wie mach ich das mit dem Bootmanager, der sit glaub ich bei Linux dabei....

Hat jemand ne gute Anleitung dafür? Ich hab zwar schon eine, wollte aber nur zur Sicherheit anfragen, muss jetzt erstmal alle Daten sichern, mal schauen, wo ich die 200 GB Daten hinbekomm.....



Marius


----------



## Tobias K. (31. Juli 2005)

moin


Wenn du den PC komplett formatierst, kriegst du mit der Recovery CD, Windows nicht ohne weiteres oder garnicht mehr drauf!
Wenn du Linux nur zum testen, probieren und so installieren willst, reicht auch wenig Speicherplatz.
Du brauchst auch vorher keine 3 Partitionen, das man das "Installations Programme" von Linux Distributionen (ich weiss nicht genau ob auch bei Debian, aber warum sollte es da groß anders sein) fast von alleine.
Hab auch als totaler Linux Laie, Madrake zum laufen bekommen, und das ohne Probleme.
Installations Laeitungen, findest du auf den Seiten der Distributionen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

